# I like ya'll! Good people. Good advice!



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

Me and my cats think ya'll are swell

I hope ya'll got a good sence of humor! I do!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

vinny said:


> Me and my cats think ya'll are swell
> 
> I hope ya'll got a good sence of humor! I do!


Good your need it on here. Welcome


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*nice to be appreciated  *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LMAO!!! Another nutter to add to the mix then  xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

YA'LL !!!!!!!! my guess is they are not welsh hahahahaha......another yank eh


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

raggs said:


> YA'LL !!!!!!!! my guess is they are not welsh hahahahaha......another yank eh


 'yanks' aren't the only ones that say y'all... many norweigians, eastern europeans do as well as some canadians say it.

and technically no yanks say y'all only rebels.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

vinny said:


> Me and my cats think ya'll are swell
> 
> I hope ya'll got a good sence of humor! I do!


 lol i gues you havent met the rest....lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

well ive only heared americans use YA'LL ........hahahahaha


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

I like ya'll too! I 've lived in Atlanta for 28 years. Grew up in New York. They say yous guys there!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello Vinny and welcome!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

marianne said:


> I like ya'll too! I 've lived in Atlanta for 28 years. Grew up in New York. They say yous guys there!!


i grew up in Kennesaw/Marietta/Dunwoody!  then moved to Providence, RI and now I'm in the UK


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

my goodness......were you ON THE RUN!!!!!!!!......or just a well travelled person lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha Chris, what a thing to say, lol. You might of blown her cover now, lol*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

YUP, Wyatt Erp will be on her trail now.......or will it be Doc Holiday


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

raggs said:


> my goodness......were you ON THE RUN!!!!!!!!......or just a well travelled person lol


lol grew up in marietta until my mom changed jobs and got re married the moved to kennesaw, then moved to dunwoody to live with my dad and go to private school then moved to RI to go to high school when my mom got a new job there then when i graduated moved back to kennesaw and went to uni and then moved here when i got married. no runnin.  just well traveled.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> YUP, Wyatt Erp will be on her trail now.......or will it be Doc Holiday


*Hahaha*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

raggs said:


> my goodness......were you ON THE RUN!!!!!!!!......or just a well travelled person lol


Made me giggle this Chris,Hi Vinny and welcome


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lol.....hi Kelly. i hope you're enjoying you're sunday hon


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Chris,kinda a bit under the weather but other than that yes thanks,and you yours love


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

im having a fandabbydozey day thank you kelly...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, nothing too bad I hope Kelly. Mind it's so cold & miserable out, that does'nt help either does it*


----------

